# 1978 Gheenoe 15'4' Facelift/Remodel



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

Repairs Needed and done.....Not a pretty repair on the bottom. Was repaired once by previous owner. I did 2 layers of fiberglass patch


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

Primer of the bottom and sides.


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

Disclaimer: First ever painting project of this type.
RegLeg Camo Natural Gear: Base Coat, Splotch, Finished Camo.
I plan on putting a Epoxy w/Graphite on the keel for protection. Pics didn't load in the order I intended. Trailer bunks are redone. Now just to flip boat over and start the whole process over on the inside. We used spray cans. What a pain, used more than we thought, at $11 a can, (I calculated 3 cans of base for the whole boat, It took 4 to do just the bottom.} More expensive that using 1/2 of gallon of paint, Especially for the primer and the Base coat. I have bought 1/2 Gallon of my base for the inside. All cut-outs are done for switch panel, Bilge and Front Nav lights.


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

Her are some pics of my SIL's boat we are working them together, His is same camo pattern just a different color scheme.


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

Update on my Gheenoe Refresh, It's been a busy, stressful summer. 
My mother-in-law has lower back surgery on July 10, my wife's daughter had Knee surgery on July 16th and all their recovery was at our house. They were not good patients at home. So after all of their in home PT and clinic PT and followups, my wife had her knee surgery, Patellofemoral (knee cap injury/Arthritis) joint replacement, on Oct 8th. She is doing well and has been using a cane for the last few weeks. She is a worker and can't keep her down for long.
Anyway all this has stalled my continued boat refresh.
-First 2 I put on an epoxy Keel guard, 2 coats. Didn't work like I expected, epoxy rubbed of on the bow trailer front roller. This coming spring I will use a real keel guard.
-2nd- 2 are of before Oct 6th inside camo done, some electrical, ready for Oct 7 hunt. Seats not in yet. I used some 3/4 PVC S40 for my electrical, painted and riveted the one hole straps to the gunnel, worked great
-3rd is my fire ext mount near my seat, Just using "The Right Stuff" gasket maker.
-4th is a custom motor cover made by a seamstress down the street from us. I also had her make a camo cover for the Fire ext.
- Last is on the river, seats installed for the Nov 7 duck opener. I supported the seat base with some .062 aluminum, using blind rivets, riveted to the fiberglass seats for extra strength. 
More pics to come of seat bases, fir ext cover, shark eye Bow lights. will have to re-cover my seat so it matches my boat camo.
RedLeg Camo Natural gear pattern.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Came out looking pretty slick.


----------

